# trophy toppers



## wilkinson525 (18 Apr 2013)

The cadet squadron i am with is refurbishing some of our old trophies, many of them are very old and have not been taken care of as well as they should have over the years. Having trouble finding toppers to replace some of the old broken ones. About all I can find is a police officer looking figure (plastic and looks really tacky), and several others that have American overtones. Was hopping to find something a little better, our old trophies has things like a rifle tripod and saluting cadet like figures, cant seem to find anything similar. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SeR (18 Apr 2013)

http://www.joedrouin.com/items.php?l=en&nbTypeItemID=34&nbCatID=8

There are a couple of plaques but I couldn't find any trophies listed on this site. However, Mr. Drouin would most likely be the best man to contact for the appropriate information.


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Apr 2013)

Try www.trophykits.com and search for "rifle"   You will be rewarded by a selection of 4-5 options, alas, they seem to be shotgun/skeet/trap shooting related, but it's a start.

NS


----------



## my72jeep (19 Apr 2013)

Try Trophy Shopes around bases they can tell you wher to ger the Military topers.


----------

